# New 7 wonders cities.



## royal rose1

Kiboko said:


> Another subjective top-# list. Here is my version
> 
> London
> Paris
> Rome
> Prague
> Berlin
> Amsterdam
> Vienna


hmmmmmmmm, seems to be pretty unbiased! hahaha


----------



## Harry_Harry

01. Rome
02. Venice
03. Paris
04. Florence
05. Vienna
06. Stockholm
07. Prague

IMHO classical beauty is in Europe and in Europe only.


----------



## royal rose1

Harry_Harry said:


> 01. Rome
> 02. Venice
> 03. Paris
> 04. Florence
> 05. Vienna
> 06. Stockholm
> 07. Prague
> 
> IMHO classical beauty is in Europe and in Europe only.


Wow, I'm sorry but there's no way to not call you ignorant after that statement.


----------



## Harry_Harry

royal rose1 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry but there's no way to not call you ignorant after that statement.


I'm sorry but there's no way to not call your manner rude and impolite.

What part of IMHO was not clear?

Anyway. Don't care.

Toodles.


----------



## royal rose1

Harry_Harry said:


> I'm sorry but there's no way to not call your manner rude and impolite.
> 
> What part of IMHO was not clear?
> 
> Anyway. Don't care.
> 
> Toodles.


Well, IMHO having lived in Wiesbaden, Germany 6 years, and having travelled to Paris at least 20 times. I believe it is the most overrated city I've been to. Not to say it isn't beautiful, but not worth the hype it's gotten. There are much greater cities in Europe, such as Budapest, Koln, Heidelberg, etc. that don't receive half the hype of Paris, but are much nicer.


----------



## tpe

On the contrary, I always find something new in Paris on each and every visit. I never tire of it. It is the city I feel most comfortable with. But perhaps I am biased...


----------



## Manila-X

From how I see it, The cities with the largest chance of making it would be, New York City, London, Paris, Hong Kong and Tokyo.


----------



## royal rose1

tpe said:


> On the contrary, I always find something new in Paris on each and every visit. I never tire of it. It is the city I feel most comfortable with. But perhaps I am biased...


Maybe I'm biased because of the 3 months I've spent in total in Paris, I only
Once stayed in a hotel for one night. Every other day I slept in the car in the ghetto of Paris. Even my hotel was in the ghetto! So I've pretty much seen all of Paris that I desire to see haha. 

I just think France as a whole is pretty overrated, and I've taken French now in college and high school for 6 years! So it's a bold statement for me. I just think countries like Germany and Austria have much nicer cities with IMO better cultures. I don't think there are much better cities out there than dusseldorf and Vienna.


----------



## royal rose1

Manila-X said:


> From how I see it, The cities with the largest chance of making it would be, New York City, London, Paris, Hong Kong and Tokyo.


Agreed! I might add Sydney as well


----------



## Manila-X

royal rose1 said:


> Agreed! I might add Sydney as well


Sydney, true!


----------



## tita01

1.tokyo(modern)
2.roma(old and classic)
3.nairobi(wild)
4.dubai(future -modernistic)
5.mumbai(city of contrast)
6.pyongyang(city of stranger )
7.nyc(city of heights)


----------



## Manila-X

tita01 said:


> 1.tokyo(modern)
> 2.roma(old and classic)
> 3.nairobi(wild)
> 4.dubai(future -modernistic)
> 5.mumbai(city of contrast)
> 6.pyongyang(city of stranger )
> 7.nyc(city of heights)


Cool choices! Though Tokyo is more futuristic.


----------



## tita01

Other List

1.Cairo(city of civilization)
2.Paris(city of cultural -modernistic)
3.San'a(city of unique and classical architectural)
4.Kathmandu(city of mountain)
5.Mecca(city of conservative)
6.Sydney(city of beauty)
7.Manila (city of forgotten the past)


----------



## NordikNerd

royal rose1 said:


> Well, IMHO having lived in Wiesbaden, Germany 6 years, and having travelled to Paris at least 20 times. I believe it is the most overrated city I've been to. Not to say it isn't beautiful, but not worth the hype it's gotten. There are much greater cities in Europe, such as Budapest, Koln, Heidelberg, etc. that don't receive half the hype of Paris, but are much nicer.


Most big german cities are boring with modern architecture and kebab-parlors in each corner. Look at Cologne, Mannheim, Munich, especially in the area where you find the central railway station. It's good that you can find cheap hotels and eat kebab for 3$ which is impossible in Paris.

Still Paris is the most elegant city in the world, been there twice and could go there much more and never get bored, so much to see, all the museums, the seine, the international atmosfear and the well dressed people. No baggy t-shirts and sneakers except on the tourists.


----------



## khoojyh

tita01 said:


> 1.tokyo(modern)
> 2.roma(old and classic)
> 3.nairobi(wild)
> 4.dubai(future -modernistic)
> 5.mumbai(city of contrast)
> 6.pyongyang(city of stranger )
> 7.nyc(city of heights)


Yeah Pyongyang, difficult to go in and difficult to leave. Adventure....


----------



## royal rose1

NordikNerd said:


> Most big german cities are boring with modern architecture and kebab-parlors in each corner. Look at Cologne, Mannheim, Munich, especially in the area where you find the central railway station. It's good that you can find cheap hotels and eat kebab for 3$ which is impossible in Paris.
> 
> Still Paris is the most elegant city in the world, been there twice and could go there much more and never get bored, so much to see, all the museums, the seine, the international atmosfear and the well dressed people. No baggy t-shirts and sneakers except on the tourists.


I still think it's overrated. I just don't think it lives up to the hype. But maybe I've been there so much that the shine has really worn away. The only place I really like in France in Mont-Saint-Michelle. I think that place is absolutely amazing, and one of the 7 medieval wonders of the world indefinitely. But the rest of France to me is just underwhelming. I remember as a kid, it became tradition that every time we drove into Paris the first person to see the Eiffel tower got $1. I got probably $10 by the end haha. 

Granted, I haven't been to Paris in 5 years, so a lot might have changed. I don't deny that it is an amazing city, I just don't think it's as great as a lot of cities to the East. Also, to be fair I don't like Portugal or Spain either. I'm a sucker for Vienna, Prague, Copenhagen, Brussels, Frankfurt, Dusseldorf, Munich, and especially BUDAPEST!


----------



## Fitzrovian

royal rose1 said:


> I still think it's overrated. I just don't think it lives up to the hype. But maybe I've been there so much that the shine has really worn away. The only place I really like in France in Mont-Saint-Michelle. I think that place is absolutely amazing, and one of the 7 medieval wonders of the world indefinitely. But the rest of France to me is just underwhelming. I remember as a kid, it became tradition that every time we drove into Paris the first person to see the Eiffel tower got $1. I got probably $10 by the end haha.
> 
> Granted, I haven't been to Paris in 5 years, so a lot might have changed. I don't deny that it is an amazing city, I just don't think it's as great as a lot of cities to the East. Also, to be fair I don't like Portugal or Spain either. I'm a sucker for Vienna, Prague, Copenhagen, Brussels, Frankfurt, Dusseldorf, Munich, and especially BUDAPEST!


Interesting perspective. I think that Budapest and especially Prague are two of the most overrated cities in Europe. Although both are very beautiful, Budapest was probably the slowest of any city with a population of 1m+ that I have ever been to in Europe. And Prague looked like a city entirely dedicated to tourism and culturally still stuck in the 80s.


----------



## royal rose1

Fitzrovian said:


> Interesting perspective. I think that Budapest and especially Prague are two of the most overrated cities in Europe. Although both are very beautiful, Budapest was probably the slowest of any city with a population of 1m+ that I have ever been to in Europe. And Prague looked like a city entirely dedicated to tourism and culturally still stuck in the 80s.


I don't think Budapest is overrated! Then again, my whole family on my mother's side is from 30 km north of Budapest, so I'm a bit biased. It's my second home practically. But I almost thought it was underrated, not many Americans know what it is, and most Europeans I talk to haven't ever been there. And I agree to some extent about Prague. 

I think the reason I don't like Paris to a large extent, is that it feels like a city that is faking it's culture at this point for the sake of tourism. With all the immigrants from Africa and Southeast Asia, and even other parts of Europe, I don't feel Paris is truly "French" anymore, at least no more than NYC is truly "american." Only difference is NYC was never meant to be American, while Paris is supposed to be the headquarters of French culture, which I think it has lost. All of Paris almost feels like Little Italy to me, in that little italy used to be Italian immigrants, and has since been replaced with other immigrants and only the shell is still the same. Indeed, the landmarks of Paris are amazing, but the culture seems to lack in authenticity. 

While cities like Budapest and Amsterdam have been able to retain their true cultures even with the huge tourism base.


----------



## tpe

royal rose1 said:


> Maybe I'm biased because of the 3 months I've spent in total in Paris, I only
> Once stayed in a hotel for one night. Every other day I slept in the car in the ghetto of Paris. Even my hotel was in the ghetto! So I've pretty much seen all of Paris that I desire to see haha.


I suspect that there is still a lot for you to see and experience in Paris. Over the years (probably way before you were born?) I have gotten used to how things "run" over there, so perhaps my perspective would be different. 3 months is really not enough. I visit multiple times every year, and I always find something changing, something new. It is a popular myth: that Paris is unchanged/unchanging. 



> I just think France as a whole is pretty overrated, and I've taken French now in college and high school for 6 years! So it's a bold statement for me. I just think countries like Germany and Austria have much nicer cities with IMO better cultures. I don't think there are much better cities out there than dusseldorf and Vienna.


I like Vienna very much. The size is very manageable, the core is beautiful (it is, after all, an Imperial city),and the people are friendly. As in Paris, I have also accumulated a lot of Viennese friends over the years, and it is through them (as in Paris) that I get to experience the life of the city.


----------



## Zach759

New York City
Paris
Rio de Janeiro
Alexandria
Jerusalem
Tokyo
Sydney

Tried to have one for each continent, but Antarctica doesn't have anything so there are two from Asia, one from the East and one in the Middle East.


----------



## Sarcasticity

^^ As much as I love our country, I don't think any of our cities are deserving at all. But since this is a voting system, I won't be surprised if we place one


----------



## megacity30

*New 7 Wonders: Cities*

This thread is about *new* wonders.

And this thread is about *cities*

So there is nothing saying that beauty should be the criterion.

Here's my list of the "New 7 Wonders Cities"; recent urban wonders:

1. Guangzhou - Shenzhen: The world's most populous urban area ('city') and the 21st Century's fastest growing major city

2. Tokyo: The only dense mass of humanity of this enormous magnitude that has survived so many natural calamities and still remains among the world's most prosperous cities and the world's second-most-populous.

3. New York City: The world's first mega-city (over 10 million population), this is arguably the world's greatest (architectural magnitude and diversity of urban trends) and most sprawling urban area in the world.

4. Sao Paulo: Its extended urban area, containing the world's second-largest (after Guangzhou - Shenzhen) collection of high-rises, is one of the world's biggest and most-populous mega-urban wonders.

5. Delhi: The planet's oldest continuously inhabited national capital city (since the second millenium BC) and one of the world's most-populous urban areas today.

6. Jakarta: The world's third-most-populous urban area, with the planet's second-highest urban population growth in the past decade.

7. Shanghai: The home of the world's biggest skyscraper boom, in terms of building magnitude and futuristic architecture.


----------



## royal rose1

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I agree with Royal Rose. Paris is nice, but I wasn't left wanting more, and it didn't really live up to my expectations (which weren't that high to begin with). London, New York, it was love at first sight and remains that way to this day. That said, Paris is still a beautiful city, just not the kind of beautiful I like.


Thank you! Exactly how I feel. I used to think New York City was overrated too! I remember the first 5 times I went there, it didn't really do much for me. Then my mother moved there, and I got to know the city, now I think it's underrated, there's truly so much to see there. When you live in NYC it's like nothing else exists, because NYC is truly it's own world.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing is my choice!

Beijing has 6 world heritages by UNESCO, which city has more???????
The great wall of China
The forbidden city
Archaeological site of Zhoukoudian
Beijing Heaven temple
Beijing Summer palace
Ming &Qing Dynasty Tombs of Beijing

Besides, Beijing has a lot of modern wonders too
The bird nest, CCTV tower, the Grand national theatre etc.


----------



## atmada

megacity30 said:


> 6. Jakarta: The world's third-most-populous urban area, with the planet's second-highest urban population growth in the past decade.


I'm surprised that you put Jakarta on the list, since Jakarta's infrastructure is still far behind.


----------



## garum0

Rome
Venice
Paris
New York
Instanbul
Hong Kong 
London


----------



## royal rose1

Sarcasticity said:


> ^^ As much as I love our country, I don't think any of our cities are deserving at all. But since this is a voting system, I won't be surprised if we place one


Ummmmm... New York City not one of the cities on this list? I'm sorry, but if there was a list of one wonder of the world city it would be NYC. NYC is in an area on its own, to say NYC is undeserving of 1 of 7 of the Wonders of the world is heinous.


----------



## Sarcasticity

royal rose1 said:


> Ummmmm... New York City not one of the cities on this list? I'm sorry, but if there was a list of one wonder of the world city it would be NYC. NYC is in an area on its own, to say NYC is undeserving of 1 of 7 of the Wonders of the world is heinous.


No, I was talking about the poster who listed cities of the Philippines. I'm not American but a Filipino currently living in the US, my second home  Just to clear the misunderstanding


----------



## Metro007

Very difficult...the only 2 cities i am sure i would put in that list would be Istanbul and San Fran.

Then perhaps Vienna, Captwon and a lot of other ones i don't even know ;-)


----------



## haikiller11

my 7 

1/ Roma - wonder city of eternity
2/ Paris - wonder city of the XIX Century
3/ New York - wonder city of XX Century
4/ Istanbul - mostly because of it's golden age under the name Constantinople
5/ Prague - Wonder city of medieval age.
6/ Venice - wonder city of flooding and what ever like it.
7/ Dubai - wonder city of the XXI Century

note: I feel so bad when most Asian cities just destroy the old and replace them with new stuffs. If they kept the old stuffs intact I would have picked the old Beijing, Wuhan and Kyoto instead


----------



## royal rose1

Sarcasticity said:


> No, I was talking about the poster who listed cities of the Philippines. I'm not American but a Filipino currently living in the US, my second home  Just to clear the misunderstanding


OHHHHH! Ok, understand now, I was appalled to hear the NYC didn't deserve a billing haha. Ok, sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## tpe

haikiller11 said:


> note: I feel so bad when most Asian cities just destroy the old and replace them with new stuffs. If they kept the old stuffs intact I would have picked the old Beijing, Wuhan and Kyoto instead


Kyoto still a has a lot of the old "stuff", even though much more was destroyed or burned down in the past thousand years. But what is left from earlier periods is beautiful -- in spite of the tourists. Any civilized person who has some appreciation for Japanese arts and letters cannot help but be moved. It's like Cavafy's mythical Alexandria, or Proust's Paris. Just mentioning the names of places and peoples long gone and/or altered would be enough to fill you with wonder.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Kyoto has over 3000 temples for Chrissakes, you couldn't visit them all in a lifetime


----------



## Manila-X

tita01 said:


> list of the PHILIPPINES’ NOMINATED CITIES in the worldwide search for the NEW 7 WONDERS: CITIES!
> 
> 
> Baguio (Philippines)
> Bacolod City (Philippines)
> Cebu City (Philippines)
> DAVAO CITY (Philippines)
> General Santos (Philippines)
> Iloilo City (Philippines)
> Legazpi City (Philippines)
> Marikina City (Philippines)
> Manila (Philippines)
> Makati City (Philippines)
> Parañaque City (Philippines)
> Puerto Princesa (PH)
> Quezon City (Philippines)
> Tagaytay City (Philippines)
> Taguig City (Philippines)
> Vigan (Philippines)
> Zamboanga City (Philippines)
> 
> http://www.new7wonders.com/form/nominate/en


Makati, Marikina, Parañaque, Quezon City and Taguig should be *questioned* since these cities are under Manila and Manila itself represents these cities.

This is also the same for Kowloon since it is part of HK's SAR.

The fact Beverly Hills, Brooklyn, Long Beach or Shibuya were not listed individually?


----------



## Manila-X

atmada said:


> I'm surprised that you put Jakarta on the list, since Jakarta's infrastructure is still far behind.


Same here.


----------



## megacity30

> Originally Posted by atmada
> I'm surprised that you put Jakarta on the list, since Jakarta's infrastructure is still far behind.





Manila-X said:


> Same here.


 In all fairness, the reason Jakarta is put as a *recent urban wonder *is because its urban area (Jabodetabek) has witnessed the the planet's second-highest urban population growth in the past 10 years- about 10 million people in 10 years... around a million people each year! It's also the world's third-most-populous urban area today.
That's an urban wonder!

And regarding Jakarta's infrastructure; it has South-East Asia's most extensive road network and most extensive public transit network. 
It's compared to Los Angeles in this regard, especially in South-East Asia.
Let's take a peek:


----------



## megacity30

Trans-Jakarta: One of the world's most extensive BRT systems with exclusive lanes










Jabodetabek arguably has South-East Asia's largest rail-based (KRL) commuter network.

The following thread links to the incredible number of urban projects presently under construction in Jabodetabek urban area:-

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1167025


----------



## Manila-X

megacity30 said:


> In all fairness, the reason Jakarta is put as a *recent urban wonder *is because its urban area (Jabodetabek) has witnessed the the planet's second-highest urban population growth in the past 10 years- about 10 million people in 10 years... around a million people each year! It's also the world's third-most-populous urban area today.
> That's an urban wonder!
> 
> And regarding Jakarta's infrastructure; it has South-East Asia's most extensive road network and most extensive public transit network.
> It's compared to Los Angeles in this regard, especially in South-East Asia.
> Let's take a peek:


We all have our own choices. One thing I noticed is that, your choices are based on urban area / population. Ironically, you excluded Manila which is one of the largest and densest cities in the world and is still rapidly growing.

But population growth is not an important factor for nomination but also the city's position in a global scale.

This includes, economy, culture, politics, trade, etc. We cannot doubt that Jakarta is one of the major economic centres of South East Asia and is also the political and to some extent, cultural hub of Indonesia.

On the other hand, Shenzhen's urban growth and development is also LARGE. You can compare the city as it is today to how it was back in the 20th century. 

But Shenzhen's global position is not as high unlike it's neighbour south of the border.


----------



## megacity30

Manila-X said:


> We all have our own choices. One thing I noticed is that, your choices are based on urban area / population. Ironically, you excluded Manila which is one of the largest and densest cities in the world and is still rapidly growing.
> 
> But population growth is not an important factor for nomination but also the city's position in a global scale.
> 
> This includes, economy, culture, politics, trade, etc. We cannot doubt that Jakarta is one of the major economic centres of South East Asia and is also the political and to some extent, cultural hub of Indonesia.
> 
> On the other hand, Shenzhen's urban growth and development is also LARGE. You can compare the city as it is today to how it was back in the 20th century.
> 
> But Shenzhen's global position is not as high unlike it's neighbour south of the border.


I would place Manila's metropolitan area as the 8th recent urban wonder.Hong Kong was a "recent urban wonder / phenomenon" in the second half of the 20th Century.The Guangzhou - Shenzhen urban area is the 21st Century's "recent urban wonder / phenomenon".However, you're correct; each person has his own perspective of what a recent urban wonder denotes.


----------



## Manila-X

megacity30 said:


> I would place Manila's metropolitan area as the 8th recent urban wonder.Hong Kong was a "recent urban wonder / phenomenon" in the second half of the 20th Century.The Guangzhou - Shenzhen urban area is the 21st Century's "recent urban wonder / phenomenon".However, you're correct; each person has his own perspective of what a recent urban wonder denotes.


It is why I don't really dig this New 7 Wonders since people nominate and most of them nominate for nationalistic purposes if if the place or city they nominate does not deserve a spot compared to other cities that deserve it.


----------



## memoqro

bruninhodb said:


> 1 NY
> 2 Paris
> 3 Istambul
> 4 Dubai
> 5 Rio
> 6 *Brasília* (I never seen someplace like)
> 7 London


¿Brasilia? ¿The city that looks like a place leaved by UFOs? :crazy:


----------



## I(L)WTC

:hilarious


Brasilia looks like very UFO!


----------



## DarkLite

memoqro said:


> ¿Brasilia? ¿The city that looks like a place leaved by UFOs? :crazy:


 You are so right, Brasilia looks like some martian was the architect of the whole city, it just looks too cold and uninviting to actually feel like a functioning city. Maybe interesting for some photoshoot but definitely not to live in. :crazy:


----------



## I(L)WTC

Caracas it's number one! 








:troll: xD


----------



## memoqro

Caracas , beautiful :crazy:


----------



## jereser

Does Brasilia has favelas as Caracas?


----------



## DarkLite

Caracas would be a very interesting city if they painted all the slum housing white to make the city look like a winter wonderland in the brutal tropics of Latin America.


----------



## I(L)WTC

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


So the weather influences the IDH standar?


----------



## memoqro

Don't know... But Brasilia looks like Mars, just look at that extraterrestrial structures :crazy:


----------



## jereser

memoqro said:


> Don't know... But Brasilia looks like Mars, just look at that extraterrestrial structures :crazy:


----------



## DarkLite

memoqro said:


> Don't know... But Brasilia looks like Mars, just look at that extraterrestrial structures :crazy:


 

Now I know where Katy Perry drew her inspiration from in the making of her worldwide hit music video ''Extraterrestrial''


----------



## I(L)WTC

USA in Mars? MOTHER OF GOD!!!! :O or URSS abortion?


----------



## memoqro

I told you, ALIEN societies! :crazy:


----------



## JeDarkett

I don't like me brasilia


----------



## DarkLite

I(L)WTC said:


> USA in Mars? MOTHER OF GOD!!!! :O or URSS abortion?


NASA engineers were sent to the Brazilian savannah to evaluate a site that would resemble a future colonization of Mars. Its an open secret that the city itself is a living experiment of a new space age architecture that is in line with minimalistic aesthetics, something parallel to some fantasy from the Jetsons. I think its groovy.


----------



## I(L)WTC

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ROFLMAOOOO!!!





DarkLite said:


> Caracas would be a very interesting city if they painted all the slum housing white to make the city look like a winter wonderland in the brutal tropics of Latin America.


For example....









The third world sauce hno: 
It's too much hno:


----------



## JeDarkett

hno:


----------



## Republikaner

_Latin America_*.* hno:


----------



## I(L)WTC

Of Course The future london post 20.000 nuclear rockets


----------



## DarkLite

Republikaner said:


> _Latin America_*.* hno:


A beautiful microcosm like none other in the planet. Massive tract housing, soviet style social blocks, leafy high end neighbourhoods and destitute squatter settlements converge to make cities the huge mix of social disparities that they are known for. Sure, we have disgusting and putrid rivers rendered lifeless because of unsupervised contamination but it is the very nature of this dirtiness we live in that makes us a determined people to overcome these setbacks to make our people believe in a fighting chance that their children will have a cleaner and more prosperous future than they did. I am convinced that tourists and visitors from the developed nations find our poverty to be alarming and unacceptable but it is the spirit of our people that they simply cannot forget that always brings them coming back. It is not something to be proud of our social tensions and horrid urban planning but it sure is something to remember and fight for.


----------



## I(L)WTC

América rules! Except Venezuela and Cuba D: light and fake socialism stink


Sorry but is true. :S


----------



## PadArch

NordikNerd said:


> Forget New York & Paris !
> 
> These are the trendiest and most vibrant, livable cities in the world
> 
> Culture, History, Entertainment, Finance & Nightlife
> 
> 1. Helsinki
> 2. Oslo
> 3. Reykjavik
> 4. Tallinn
> 5. Riga
> 6. Mannheim
> 7. Petrozawodsk
> 
> 
> 
> I have experienced London and I think it's pleasant, but a bit dull. Of course the Big Ben is astonishing but elsewhere ? Bricks...bricks and bricks. Paris is more stately and elegant !


lmao, you are a joker


----------



## Axelferis

1.Paris
2.Venice
3.Florence
4.Kyoto
5.Chicago
6.cape town
7.NYC


----------



## PadArch

Tokyo
London
Paris
New York
Buenos Aires
Toronto
Shanghai


----------



## SkyRezo

Should include Singapore, modern country city!!!


----------



## memoqro

^^ :crazy:


----------



## tunatuna

new york is number 1!!!


----------



## megacity30

Manila-X said:


> It is why I don't really dig this New 7 Wonders since people nominate and most of them nominate for nationalistic purposes if if the place or city they nominate does not deserve a spot compared to other cities that deserve it.


:yes:
Yes, I see that as being prevalent in many threads of this sub-forum.
Members nominate according to their national identity; nominations for 'most beautiful cities', 'most livable cities' etc.

European members nominate European cities, South American members nominate South American cities, North American members nominate North American cities, and so on.

I see a remarkable lack of objectivity and internationalism in so many of the posts; could it then be just national identity or something larger, such as media-created prejudice towards other parts of the world?


----------



## Manila-X

SkyRezo said:


> Should include Singapore, modern country city!!!


you mean *city-state*


----------



## Manila-X

megacity30 said:


> :yes:
> Yes, I see that as being prevalent in many threads of this sub-forum.
> Members nominate according to their national identity; nominations for 'most beautiful cities', 'most livable cities' etc.
> 
> European members nominate European cities, South American members nominate South American cities, North American members nominate North American cities, and so on.
> 
> I see a remarkable lack of objectivity and internationalism in so many of the posts; could it then be just national identity or something larger, such as media-created prejudice towards other parts of the world?


It would be the same with the people who nominated / voted for the new 7 wonders.

I'm still looking forward to the finalist. Though I nominated Manila as part of my 7 since it is my hometown and it is a vibrant city.

Anyway, if there is one city that deserves to be nominated would be* New York City*. No reason needed on why.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

SkyRezo said:


> Should include Singapore, modern country city!!!


Could possibly include Singapore for sterility. Would have to battle it out with Dubai for that title, though.


----------



## megacity30

Manila-X said:


> It would be the same with the people who nominated / voted for the new 7 wonders.
> 
> I'm still looking forward to the finalist. Though I nominated Manila as part of my 7 since it is my hometown and it is a vibrant city.
> 
> Anyway, if there is one city that deserves to be nominated would be* New York City*. No reason needed on why.


I'm not sure there's even going to be a finalist.

As per this thread's creator, Phamhuonghoi's initial post, the deadline for nominations was December 31, 2011! I wonder whether Phamhuonghoi can tell us where he'd like to see this thread going.



> New7Wonders Cities is the third campaign organized by New7Wonders, following the man-made New 7 Wonders of the World and the New7Wonders of Nature.
> 
> Nominations can be submitted until December 31, 2011. Use the form below to suggest the city that should be one of the New7Wonders Cities.
> 
> http://cities.new7wonders.com/nomination/en


----------



## Pradable

MY personal top 7 :

New York
Paris
Rome
Tokyo
Rio do Janeiro
Hong Kong
Dubai


----------



## kaul

1) Paris, France
2) Rome, Italy
3) Anchorage, USA
4) Vienna, Austria
5) San Francisco, USA
6) Budapest, Hungary
7) Brussels, Belgium


----------



## little universe

It's annoying that some people put those Insignificant Small European Cities within the list...*Remember we are now living in the 21th Century not 19th Century!!!!!!*


My list :nuts::

*1. New York City* (World's Only Superpower's No.1 City and No.1 City in the West)

*2. London *(Europe's No.1 City)

*3. Beijing* (World's Second Largest Economy's Capital City, the Emerging Superpower's Capital City, and *Asia's Reviving Cultural and Political Centre*. The City was Asia's Cultural and Political Centre since served as the Great Capital of the Mighty *Mongol Empire* and the following *Two Empires (Ming & Qing)* up till the *First Opium War* in the middle 19th Century)

*4. Tokyo* (Wolrd's Third Largest Economy's Capital City, Asia's Traditional Cultural and Economical Centre, by "traditional" means from late 19th Century till late 20th Century)

*5. Shanghai* (Will be the Most Important Financial and Economical Centre in the East)

*6. Moscow* (World's another Great Power's Capital City)

*7. Sydney* (The most Significant City in Southern Hemisphere)


----------



## little universe

Found an interesting article titled How the rise of the megacity is changing the way we live from the Guardian...It sets Chinese City *Chengdu* as the main study case. 

Attached with the diagram showing *Chengdu's Tianfu Square Cityscape* as its background image. According to the source it gives, China's urban population will reach 1 billion by 2030 well above India's 590 million.

It predictes that *World's Top 5 Cities by GDP in 2025 *would be:

*1. New York

2. Tokyo

3. Shanghai

4. London

5. Beijing*


It also predictes that *World's Top 5 Cities by Population in 2025 *would be:

*1. Tokyo*

*2. Mumbai*

*3. Shanghai*

*4. Beijing*

*5. Delhi*


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Observer/Pix/pictures/2012/01/21/urban2.jpg


----------



## d'.'b

Im no Brazilian.. And I think Rio de Janeiro should be on top 5, if not no.1...
The setting is just stunning!


----------



## sarimanok

For my N7W cities (in no particular order)

Paris
Vatican/Rome
New York
Tokyo

... oh my it's pretty hard to make a list of 7! LOL

Beijing or Shanghai
Rio de Janeiro
London
_______
why not make it N10W?


----------



## Kiboko

little universe said:


> http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Observer/Pix/pictures/2012/01/21/urban2.jpg


#19: Rhein-Ruhr is not a megacity. It is a collection of different cities.


----------



## kaul

It's shocking that someone can actually put Indian and Chinese cities on the nomination list. I'm pasting my list again. These cities are most deserving of the recognition as being "wonder cities", All of them share the commonality of having world class architecture, rich histories, *comfortable climates*, and distinctive geographic locations. The 7 wonder cities don't have to be centers for banking and finance or anything of business nature. Most importantly, large cities with crowded populations and large income gaps in the population absolutely do not belong in the nomination list. 

1) Paris, France (oceanic climate)
2) Rome, Italy (hot summer Mediterranean)
3) Anchorage, USA (subarctic)
4) Vienna, Austria (oceanic)
5) San Francisco, USA (oceanic)
6) Budapest, Hungary (continental)
7) Munich, Germany or Brussels, Belgium (oceanic)


----------



## Hindustani

My pics

NYC
San Fran
Cairo
Dubai
Paris
Rome
Agra


maybe Rio & Istanbul & Moscow maybe

cities that will miss out. London, Berlin, Hong Kong, Shanghai.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico city
Madrid
Barcelona
Rio de Janeiro
Buenos Aires
Cancun
Santiago


----------



## city_thing

Why are people voting for New York? It's a GREAT city but it's not a 'wonder city'. 

Surely places like Constantine in Algeria, Suzhou in China, Venice in Italy and Shibam in Yemen are more worthy cities? 

Istanbul deserves to be on the list. It has been the capital of empires, the junction between East and West, and a dynamic melting pot of cultures.

New York is a massive city with a lot of skyscrapers. If it deserves to be on the list, then so does every other big city with a lot of towers.

Shibam in Yemen, the first skyscraper city.










Suzhou. Paradise on Earth for the Chinese.










Constantine, built on top of a massive canyon.


----------



## Copperknickers

London: for obvious reasons. The only thing it lacks is a spectacular setting, it has history, iconic-ness, size, skyscrapers, and more than anything else, variety. Where else in the world could you find roman, medieval, renaissance, victorian and modern landmarks, and that's just the well known ones, not mentioning the largest traditional Indian Hindu temple outside India and other unknown marvels around every corner.

New York: couldn't really leave out an American city, since America is the carrying on of the British Empire, the British Byzantium. It was also the founder of the skyscraper city.

Rio de Janeiro: most spectacular setting for a city, and also because I had to have some sort of Latin city.

Tokyo: largest city in the world, and generally awesome

Venice: most beautiful city, since it lacks any of the horrible suburbs, and is more or less completely architecturally pure, excepting the small port area.

Rome: two Italian cities is pushing it I know, but anyone who has been there will understand, there is no city that compares to it except maybe Jerusalem and Cairo.

Delhi: there had to be an Indian city too. India is totally unique, for good or ill.

for me 

Just missing out: Cairo - not very exciting these days, revolutions aside.
Paris: too similar to London in terms of history etc, and being a Londoner myself, the choice was obvious.
Chinese cities: Beijing, Hong Kong, Shanghai... I couldn't choose one, so I chose none.

I like old cities like York, Sana'a, Florence etc, but I decided to only allow one small city, and Venice had it due to the location.


----------



## Joseph85

Paris
Roma
Buenos Aires
Santiago
Toronto
Mendoza
Berlin


----------



## megacity30

Copperknickers said:


> London: for obvious reasons. The only thing it lacks is a spectacular setting, it has history, iconic-ness, size, skyscrapers, and more than anything else, variety. Where else in the world could you find roman, medieval, renaissance, victorian and modern landmarks, and that's just the well known ones, not mentioning the largest traditional Indian Hindu temple outside India and other unknown marvels around every corner.
> 
> New York: couldn't really leave out an American city, since America is the carrying on of the British Empire, the British Byzantium. It was also the founder of the skyscraper city.
> 
> Rio de Janeiro: most spectacular setting for a city, and also because I had to have some sort of Latin city.
> 
> Tokyo: largest city in the world, and generally awesome
> 
> Venice: most beautiful city, since it lacks any of the horrible suburbs, and is more or less completely architecturally pure, excepting the small port area.
> 
> Rome: two Italian cities is pushing it I know, but anyone who has been there will understand, there is no city that compares to it except maybe Jerusalem and Cairo.
> 
> Delhi: there had to be an Indian city too. India is totally unique, for good or ill.
> 
> for me
> 
> Just missing out: Cairo - not very exciting these days, revolutions aside.
> Paris: too similar to London in terms of history etc, and being a Londoner myself, the choice was obvious.
> Chinese cities: Beijing, Hong Kong, Shanghai... I couldn't choose one, so I chose none.
> 
> I like old cities like York, Sana'a, Florence etc, but I decided to only allow one small city, and Venice had it due to the location.


Captivating read! :cheers:


----------



## megacity30

city_thing said:


> Why are people voting for New York? It's a GREAT city but it's not a 'wonder city'.
> 
> Surely places like Constantine in Algeria, Suzhou in China, Venice in Italy and Shibam in Yemen are more worthy cities?
> 
> Istanbul deserves to be on the list. It has been the capital of empires, the junction between East and West, and a dynamic melting pot of cultures.
> 
> New York is a massive city with a lot of skyscrapers. If it deserves to be on the list, then so does every other big city with a lot of towers.
> 
> Shibam in Yemen, the first skyscraper city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzhou. Paradise on Earth for the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine, built on top of a massive canyon.


Outstanding post, city_thing; thank you.
:applause:

Shibam, Yemen, is the world's first skyscraper city.

Suzhou, China, is the Venice of the East, or should I daresay, Venice is the Suzhou of the West. 

The aerial picture of Constantine is truly out of the world...

How about *new* urban wonders, the subject of this thread?


----------



## joshbc

Panama city, panama
London, U.K.
New York City
Toronto
Anchorage
Santiago, Chile, etc


----------



## garum0

megacity30 said:


> Suzhou, China, is the Venice of the East, or should I daresay, Venice is the Suzhou of the West.


Please...Suzhou is not macht for Venezia.
Venezia is the "City of water" _par excellence_!
Being classified as "Venice of..." is already an honour for a city.


----------



## LuisClaudio

Rio
Paris 
Rome
Cancun
Buenos Aires
Dubai
New York


----------



## Face81

Dubai
London
New York
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Rio
Singapore

^^ For me, these are the world's most awesome cities of the 21st century


Dubai is the most iconic 21st century city for me in term's of it's break neck urban sprawl (or chaos - whichever you prefer).


----------



## potasio

Copenhague
Amsterdan 
Berlin
Curitiba
Brasilia 
Concepcion 
San petersburgo


----------



## doria pamphilj

*prague*



haikiller11 said:


> 5/ Prague - Wonder city of medieval age.


prague is more baroque than gothic. it's true there are some gothic buildings but the architecture is baroque. that's the reason the nickname of this city is the "rome of the north"


----------



## Manila-X

The New 7 Wonders cities is becoming a *BIG JOKE*!!! I was checking out the rankings especially for Southeast Asia and the top spots go to Philippines cities in which some of those nominated do not even deserve a spot.


----------



## Sarcasticity

Manila-X said:


> The New 7 Wonders cities is becoming a *BIG JOKE*!!! I was checking out the rankings especially for Southeast Asia and the top spots go to Philippines cities in which some of those nominated do not even deserve a spot.


Exactly. Sometimes I'm embarrassed for our country and people. Not one city in our country, imo, not even Manila, not just yet, is a wonder city


----------



## FAAN

Rio
Paris
Dubai
Brasilia
Vancouver
Santiago
New York


----------



## Manila-X

Sarcasticity said:


> Exactly. Sometimes I'm embarrassed for our country and people. Not one city in our country, imo, not even Manila, not just yet, is a wonder city


Manila is a *global city*, not a wonder city. And there are global cities around the world that I do not even consider a wonder like Seoul or Stockholm for example. 

I have said this before but the one thing I noticed with The New 7 Wonders and that I'm concerned of is nomination of Philippine cities within Metro Manila say Parañaque. It is still part of Manila and in fact it should not be included in the list. Manila alone represent all cities within Metro Manila and should be as one and not divided.

On the other hand, Shibam in Yemen is not a global city but it is a wonder to the the fact it has created a unique skyline, an ancient one.


----------



## DarkLite

Philippine people are masters at online voting competitions


----------



## cabo shark

Modern tropical paradise cities:
1. Honolulu
2. Miami
3. Cairns
4. K. Lumpur
5. Bangalore
6. Singapore
7. Fortaleza

Cold but Cool:
1. Ushuaia
2. Bergen
3. Stockholm
4. Reykyavik
5. Edmonton
6. Anchorage
7. St. John's

Cultural:
1. Paris
2. Rome
3. Buenos Aires
4. NYC
5. Edinburgh
6. St. Petersburg
7. San Francisco

Tiny and cute:
1. Brugge
2. Paraty
3. Rovinj-Rovigno
4. Huesca
5. Kelowna
6. Lillehammer
7. Park City

Business:
1. London
2. NYC
3. Paris
4. Hong Kong
5. São Paulo
6. Frankfurt
7. Tokyo


----------



## Galro

cabo shark said:


> Tiny and cute:
> 1. Brugge
> 2. Paraty
> 3. Rovinj-Rovigno
> 4. Huesca
> 5. Kelowna
> 6. *Lillehammer*
> 7. Park City


Why? Norway got plenty of cities (both large and small) that are way more interesting than Lillehammer ...


----------



## DDragonNk

1- London (UK)
2- Rome (Italy)
3- Kyoto (Japan)
4- Barcelona (Spain)
5- Paris (France)
6- Athens (Greece)
7- Hong Kong


----------



## isaidso

*Old 7 Wonders*
Rome
Paris
London
New York
Berlin
Chicago
Tokyo


*New 7 Wonders*
Mumbai
Shanghai
Sao Paulo
Toronto
Istanbul
Melbourne
Dubai


----------



## LeandroPappalardo

*Classical 7 Wonders*
New York - world greatest city
Rome - most historic city 
London - Capital of the world 
Tokyo - biggest one
Rio - Most amazing natural setting
Paris - culture
Jerusalem - religion and history

*Future 7 wonders*
Dubai
Singapore
Pearl River Delta cities
Melbourne
Curitiba
Mumbai
Shangai

*My picks*
NY
Rome
London
Rio
Tokyo
Dubai
Melbourne


----------



## Lyakhof

1- London (UK)
2- Rome (Italy)
3- Kyoto (Japan)
4- Barcelona (Spain)
5- Paris (France)
6- Athens (Greece)
7- Hong Kong 

______________
http://www.aquadom.ru/catalog/id47


----------



## vraem

in Latin and Central America, panama city is the most emblematic of the 21st century for me in terms of its urban sprawl, futuristic vision neck break (or chaos - whichever you prefer).


----------



## geoking66

1) London
2) New York
3) Paris
4) Hong Kong
5) Tokyo
6) Sydney
7) São Paulo (or Rio)


----------



## oliver999

shenzhen, 30years, from a village to a modern mega city with 10million+ population.


----------



## CNB30

1 NYC
2 Paris
3 London
4 Tokyo
5 Dubai
6 Shanghai
7 Chicago


----------



## Denjiro

The growth of Shenzhen and Dubai have been amazing in the past decennia.


----------



## geloboi0830

*VIGAN CITY* *| **Philippines*


----------



## johnnyman

LONDON
PARIS
NEW YORK
TOKYO
SHANGHAI
HONGKONG
CHICAGO


----------



## killabilla

NY
TOKIO
LONDON

______________________
http://www.trend-brand.ru/articles/3


----------



## OtAkAw

Developed world

1. London
2. Paris
3. New York
4. Tokyo
5. Rome
6. Los Angeles
7. Sydney

Developing world

1. Shanghai
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Istanbul
4. Cape Town
5. Moscow
6. Mumbai
7. Beijing


----------



## DarkLite

OtAkAw said:


> Developed world
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. New York
> 4. Tokyo
> 5. Rome
> 6. Los Angeles
> 7. Sydney
> 
> Developing world
> 
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Rio de Janeiro
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Cape Town
> 5. Moscow
> 6. Mumbai
> 7. Beijing



I would take out Mumbai and put Buenos Aires.


----------



## FAAN

*Old*

New York
London
Paris
Rome
L.A.
Tokyo
Rio de Janeiro
*
New*

Shanghai
Beijing
Moscow
Rio de Janeiro
São Paulo
Mexico City
Dubai


----------



## 645577

vraem said:


> in Latin and Central America, panama city is the most emblematic of the *21st century* for me in terms of its urban sprawl, futuristic vision neck break (or chaos - whichever you prefer).



So you would choose a city for its importance only in 13 years ? "new 7 wonders" its about citys with more history than 13 years i think. Just saying, don't take it bad


----------



## Treka

*New*
1.Shenzhen
2.New York
3.Tokyo
4.Dubai
5.Shanghai
6.Panama City
7.Vancouver


----------



## city_thing

isaidso said:


> *New 7 Wonders*
> Melbourne





LeandroPappalardo said:


> *Future 7 wonders*
> Melbourne
> 
> *My picks*
> Melbourne


Melbourne? Really? Surprised to see that. What are your reasons, out of curiosity? 

I guess for me it'd be these modern cities.

*Chicago:* Gave rise to the skyscraper and completely rebuilt a city in a way that would revolutionise the way we live.

*Montreal:* North America's original 'sin city' with beautiful streets.

*New Orleans:* A prototype for mass multiculturalism that created some of the sounds of the 20th century.

*Hong Kong:* where China blossomed and proved what it could do (without much resources)

*Sydney:* A British penal colony became one of the world's most liveable cities with 1/3 of households speaking a language other than English. It shook off the horrors of British food and taught an uneasy Australia that it did have a few things to show off. 

*Tokyo:* The amount of times this city has been rebuilt it mind boggling. It keeps coming back bigger and better

*Buenos Aires:* Eat, drink, dance. BA knows how to live.


----------



## Cani

New 7 wonders cities:

Dubai
Hongkong
Singapore
Shanghai
Kuala Lumpur
Ad-Dauha
Moscow


----------



## geloboi0830

As of April 3, 2013


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Beijing
Istanbul
London
New York
Paris
Rome
Tokyo


----------



## santiago city <3

Manila
HK
SG
Sydney
Los Angeles
New York
Tokyo


----------



## PD

an-148 said:


> 1.Prague
> 2.Roma
> 3.Venice
> 4.Dubrovnik
> 5.Vienna
> 6.Lisboa
> 7.Budapest
> Just after those I could put one rearquable french town like, Lyon, Bordeaux, Rouen ..... but no way Paris !!! it's the most overrated town in this thread.
> ...... and after that french town, I would put Edinburgh


I think you may have missed the word 'New' in the thread title.


----------



## RokasLT

My top 7. (REAL ONE and diverse, not in order).

1. Rome
2. New Yourk
3. Rio
4. Kuala Lumpure
5. Cape town
6. Venice
7. Sydney


----------



## isaidso

PD said:


> I think you may have missed the word 'New' in the thread title.


Most people on this thread seem to have missed that part.


----------



## 009

isaidso said:


> Most people on this thread seem to have missed that part.


It doesn't actually mean new cities ony. It's from the new 7 wonders site. This contest is just for cities, hence the name new 7 wonders cities


----------



## tonttula

In no order. 

Vatican/Rome
Paris
New York
Tokyo
Dubai
Shanghai
Hong Kong

Shanghai on the ultimate "who's dick is the biggest" city competition is no doubt set to go huge in the coming years. Dubai really doesn't make much sense in so many levels compared to example Shanghai or Tokyo, and that's why it is in the list.
London was a hard one. Historically it can't be compared to Rome, and Paris just looks way better. As far as skyscrapers, wow factor go it got nothing compared to NYC or the raising Asian cities. It is a major city in Europe, but it falls in the middle. 

And the cities above are not my favorite list. I would happily example live in Barcelona over all of the above cities. 



isaidso said:


> Most people on this thread seem to have missed that part.


If anything cities like Rome are more and more of a "wonder city" of a today. Though I agree that the opening leaves a lot for a poster to interpret as of what new here means. List you would make today? New city? What qualifies as a new city? etc.


----------



## Marioma

1. Shanghai - one of the best and biggest citys (exciting)
2. Hong Kong
3. New York
4. London
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Singapore
7. Sao Paulo


----------



## geloboi0830

Marioma said:


> *1. Shanghai - one of the best and biggest citys (exciting)*
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. New York
> 4. London
> 5. Kuala Lumpur
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Sao Paulo


are you sure with this? :lol:


----------



## skanny

geloboi0830 said:


> are you sure with this? :lol:


What's the problem , Shanghai isn't a big city ? He said *one* of the best and biggest , and not the best and biggest ...


----------



## isaidso

009 said:


> It doesn't actually mean new cities ony. It's from the new 7 wonders site. This contest is just for cities, hence the name new 7 wonders cities


I see. That's not something most people are going to realize. They're just going to read the thread title and not make a connection that there's a site with the same name.


----------



## isaidso

tonttula said:


> If anything cities like Rome are more and more of a "wonder city" of a today. Though I agree that the opening leaves a lot for a poster to interpret as of what new here means. List you would make today? New city? What qualifies as a new city? etc.


It's very subjective. I'm not even religious and my automatic reference point was biblical. 7 wonders of the ancient world? So, 7 new wonders to me meant new cities that are developing now and going through their big boom now. 

Apparently it has to do with some web site? :dunno:


----------



## 009

isaidso said:


> It's very subjective. I'm not even religious and my automatic reference point was biblical. 7 wonders of the ancient world? So, 7 new wonders to me meant new cities that are developing now and going through their big boom now.
> 
> Apparently it has to do with some web site? :dunno:


I didn't know about it either until I read this thread and looked it up. I hadn't ever heard about it in Canada. Apparently some countries take it really seriously, here's a quote from Wikipedia




> In Brazil there was a campaign Vote no Cristo (Vote for the Christ) which had the support of private companies, namely telecommunications operators that stopped charging voters to make telephone calls and SMS messages to vote. Additionally, leading corporate sponsors including Banco Bradesco and Rede Globo spent millions of reals in the effort to have the statue voted into the top seven. Newsweek reports the campaign was so pervasive that: One morning in June, Rio de Janeiro residents awoke to a beeping text message on their cell phones: "Press 4916 and vote for Christ. It's free!" The same pitch had been popping up all over the city since late January—flashing across an electronic screen every time city-dwellers swiped their transit cards on city buses and echoing on TV infomercials that featured a reality-show celebrity posing next to the city's trademark Christ the Redeemer statue.
> —Elizabeth Dwoskin, Newsweek
> 
> According to an article in Newsweek, around 10 million Brazilians had voted in the contest by early July. This number is estimated as the New7Wonders Foundation never released such details about the campaign. An airplane message, with a huge inscription "4916 VOTE FOR CHRIST" flew in Rio de Janeiro for a month.


----------



## Brazilian001

isaidso said:


> It's very subjective. I'm not even religious and my automatic reference point was biblical. 7 wonders of the ancient world? So, 7 new wonders to me meant new cities that are developing now and going through their big boom now.
> 
> Apparently it has to do with some web site? :dunno:


The concept of 7 new wonders is quite subjective indeed, and as you, I wasn't aware of this competition before reading it here. It seems this also happens to other people as well, many of whom don't really connect it to the website, although this apparently seems not to be the case in some places:




> The Coca-Cola Company's Mexico division distributed millions of cans of soft drinks emblazened with the slogan, "Vota por Chichen Itza."
> 
> The government of Mexico and the Council of Tourist Promotion of Mexico (CPTM) put more than a half-million US dollars behind the campaign to make sure Chichen won. In addition, CPTM's image campaign promoting Mexico, almost $40 million (Mexican) of advertising and collateral distribution seen around the world, carried the slogan asking people to vote for Chichen Itza.
> 
> Telmex, the Mexican telephone monopoly, distributed countless phonecards with the slogan. And Pemex, the national gasoline monopoly, put up thousands of posters at the pumps promoting El Castillo.





> An intensive campaign led by the Peruvian Ministry of Commerce and Tourism in Peru had a great impact in the media and consequently Peruvian people voted massively for its national wonder.





> Queen Rania Al-Abdullah of Jordan joined the campaign to back Petra, Jordan's national treasure. Despite Jordan only having a population of under 7 million people, it has been claimed that over 14 million votes were made from the country.


----------



## Brazilian001

edit


----------



## pe11egrino

1. Shanghai
2. Dubai
3. Singapore
4. Shenzhen
5. Gurgaon
6. Bangalore
7. Xiamen


----------



## geloboi0830

*Vigan City, Philippines*




































https://www.facebook.com/ViganForNew7WondersCitiesOfTheWorld


----------



## OtAkAw

Paris and Rome are not even finalists. Dafuq.


----------



## the spliff fairy

1. Paris
2. Shanghai
3. NYC
4. Venice
5. Rome
6. Hong Kong
7. Istanbul


----------



## Samalenyo

d/p


----------

